# Camping Caceres



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

This site was recommended on another forum, looks extremely good if you are in that area.

The link is: http://www.campingcaceres.com/


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=5892


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

sounds like some sort of disease, or tooth decay :roll: :lol:


----------



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

Brilliant campsite on the way up from Seville (or way down to Seville come to think).

Each pitch has its own toilet and shower in a small double block between two back to back pitches.

I think a lot of people use the Aire which this town also has, but we have used it 3 times now.

Last time we used it on the way up to Santander the weather was so good we stayed for 3 nights. Nice little town too.

HTH

Paul


----------

